# Western Digital AV-GP WD10EUCX 1TB IntelliPower 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

Just in case someone is looking for a drive

Western Digital AV-GP WD10EUCX 1TB IntelliPower 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Free shipping

Soryy, I thought the URL was there . Here it is

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136942


----------



## krisdunn (May 5, 2008)

I think I need to replace the drive in my HD due to occasional freezing, and recording truncation. I replaced a S1 drive many years ago, but it has been a while...

Is this drive a good choice for my needs? 

Thanks
--Kris


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

krisdunn said:


> I think I need to replace the drive in my HD due to occasional freezing, and recording truncation. I replaced a S1 drive many years ago, but it has been a while...
> 
> Is this drive a good choice for my needs?
> 
> ...


Then you better get it out and make an image while it's still working. This drive is just as good as any other, I guess. Read postings about WD drives. This one is an AV- drive. I got one coming.


----------

